# Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung



## »EraZeR« (11. Mai 2009)

*Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Mal 2 Fragen an euch. Ich wollte mir eventuell das Lian Li PC-A05NB zulegen und würde gerne 2 Sachen wissen.

- Gibt es die möglichkeit, den Deckel gegen ein offiziellen von Lian Li zu tauschen (den, mit den 2 Plätzen für 120er Lüfter oder Dual Radiatior)
- Welche Wasserkühlungskomponenten währen empfehlenswert um nur die CPU zu kühlen?

mfg EraZeR


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

also ich habe noch keinen deckel für einen dualradi gesehn und die anderen passen alle nicht von den maßen aber wozu gibts einen dremel

zur wakü

CPU:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT 10197
Radi:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 35040
Pumpe: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046

Lüfter nach deinem geschmack die noisblocker sind gut und leise
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker

und schlauch einen mit 8 oder 10mm innendurchmesser


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Schade, ich finde das Case nämlich eigentlich total geil, würde es aber nur kaufen, wenn man im Deckel noch 2 Lüfter einbauen könnte. So ist mir die Kühlung einfach zu schwach.


----------



## XFX-XXX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Klingel mal bei mir an.

Meinst sowas ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## XFX-XXX (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Und was sagst ?

Gruß


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Sieht gut aus, ist aber auch mit viel Arbeit verbunden. Ich glaube da warte ich doch lieber auf die Dragon Lord Serie. Eigentlich sollte die schon im April erscheinen


----------



## XFX-XXX (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Das ist weniger Arbeit als du denkst und wenig Material.

Gruß


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Ist aber doch ziemlich aufwendig zu machen oder?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Lian Li PC-A05NB: Modding und Wasserkühlung*

Nein eigentlich gar nicht du misst den Deckel aus so das so viele Lüfter wie möglich hin passen!
Dann legst du eine CD auf und zeichnest mit einem Bleistift aus rum! das ganze kannst du dann mit einem dremel ausschneiden!
MFG


----------

